# Sudden stops and starts



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

This train has been running great for a week now on my Christmas layout/Bachmann EZ Command. This morning when I ran it, it was running fine but when I came back from doing something it was stopped. I got it moving again by pushing it and increasing the speed but it kept slowing down and speeding up and the lights kept dimming like it was losing contact. I took it off the track and ran my Bachmann ALCO 2-6-0 with sound and it ran perfectly. What do you suppose is causing this?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Are the wheels nice and clean? You could have picked up some fuss and it's interfering with the pick-ups. Check the backside of the wheels, there should be a metal shoe that drags on that surface. My Bachmann 2-6-0 seems to get gummed up fairly quick.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hutch

Were the lights dimming or 'flickering?

To me, flickering would indicate intermittent
power pickup or a loose wire. But dimming is a symptom of
increased amperage usage. I would translate
that to something that is overloading the
motor, something binding in the gear trains or
the rod systems.

How does it run off the rails on the bench?

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

They were dimming. I have it at work to test at lunchtime but I forgot to bring a DCC controller so I'll have to remove the decoder and jump the wires to test on my dc track. 

What a shame, this thing was running awesome even at slow speeds.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Probably just need some track cleaning and wheel cleaning.
Do not use abrasive on the track.
Use paint thinner on a peice of paper towel, laid across the track. Run the loco over the wet paper towel and you will see the dirt come off onto the paper towel. Do this until the wheel tracks are clean on the paper towel.
I'm not sure how the electrical pickup from the wheels are arranged on this model, but I'm inclined to think it might be a spring loaded contact against the backside of the wheel. Check for buildup of fuzz or dirt between the contact and the wheel surface. Also, check the contact surface on the wheel for dirt and clean with the paper towel.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Something is binding.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Found it! Just wish I would have looked it over good before I disassembled it. I can't imagine what could have caused that other than a fall but I don't think it fell between last evening and this morning.:dunno:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Ouch....fixable, but ouch.....


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If it got picked up by the drive rods and not the shell, that can happen.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Don, you called it:thumbsup: Give the man a cigar.



DonR said:


> Hutch
> 
> Were the lights dimming or 'flickering?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That would take quite a strong grip and those pins would be digging in to my fingers as I just found out.:laugh:. A little bending with some needle nose pliers and all is well again.



rrgrassi said:


> If it got picked up by the drive rods and not the shell, that can happen.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope that didn't happen in transport from home to work and the problem still exists when I get home


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Inspect it when you get home. Even a derailment with the loco falling over can do that. Also, check for loosening rivets.

I had that issue on a Mantua Pacific. Rivet worked loose allowing binding and bending, which caused a bent part like yours.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks RRGrassi. I'll check it out when I get home. I have it all boxed up for a safe drive home right now. Be leaving soon.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Any time, and good luck with it!


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Figures, the bent rod happened in transport because the train still starts and stops but it's obviously a contact problem, lights go out. I'been trying to adjust the homemade contacts to no avail. It actually seems like the wheels lifts off the track on the curves because all I have to do is press straight down on the tender and the lights com on. That doesn't make sense because it ran great for a week. I guess the next step is to clean the wheels really well as has been pointed out.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I cleaned the brass wheels on the tender with my Dremel and wire brush. Nice and shiny and it works perfect again. I don't know how it could go from good to bad so abruptly overnight. Oh well, this newbie has learned to keep things clean.

Got everything oiled while I was at it. I didn't have any motor oil so I used 3&1. Next time I'll use motor oil.

Cleaned the tracks with denatured alcohol and that made things better also. Got a dirty spot in the back that I can't reach. I'll clean it all next Christmas before I set it up.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Took a few tries to figure out how to embed this but I think I'll remember now. Anyway, here's the repaired train running on the Christmas layout.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Brass can tarnish overnight. Temperature and humidity have lots to do with that.


----------

